

What technique can I use to drive traffic - michjeanty

Do you guys have any suggestion on how I can drive more traffic or more specifically get people who offer stuff on craigslist free section or offer on freecycle to offer on onelovee.org? 
Any advice would be much appreciated.<p>Thank you very much.
======
emintzer
if your on a short budget, check out Freelancer.com. their service allows you
to post a project idea (you can choose a marketing genre and even be general
and have experts suggest what to do to increase traffic)

freelancers and companies will underbid eachother with a price quote on how
much it will cost to complete your project.

Pick a cost effective freelancer with a good user feedback rating.

Freelancer.com is also an escrow service to protect yourself from freelancers
obtaining your money without completing the job.

However, the cheap price comes at a cost; in my experience, the quality of the
job is significantly less. However, I am still recommending this technique as
I have first hand experienced the benefits of outsourcing the work using
Freelancer.com for costs at under 1/4th of estimated costs of US services.

------
olalonde
You should prefix the title with "Ask HN: "

